# Toyota Tundra opinions



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Wife is looking at new vehicals and has come across a good deal on a 2010 4wd 5.7 liter v8 double cab Toyota Tundra. Never owned one of these, and have very little experence with them. Was hoping some of yall could share yall experence with them, good or bad. Thanks.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like mine. It's been 0 trouble. It's a TRD DoubleCab, but not 4wd. It's averaged 15.1 mpg by it's own computer since new. I don't think I'd give up the 1-2 mpg that you'll give up to the 4wd unless you really think you'll need it or the truck in question is just a great deal that can only be had with it. With traction control, skid control, and antilock brakes, you won't need the 4wd in most situations.
The 5.7 Tundras are extremely quick for full-size pickups. And the 5.7 pulls like a team of mules when towing. The only way that you'll get more towing power is to step up to a 3/4 ton diesel.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Got a 2004 Double Cab. Bought it new, very few problems with it. Had an oxygen sensor go out, and that's it. Best vehicle I have ever owned. I would buy a new one if I needed it, but I don't...


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Unless You Buy The 2010 GMC Sierra*

The new GMC Sierra Crew Cab, 4WD with the VHT (VortecMax) option is 403 HP, 417 TQ with a 6 speed auto.. 10,500# Tow Capacity

I am thinking about trading my 07 VortecMax GMC Sierra CC, 4WD, Z71 for the new one...

I am averaging 15-16 MPG city & Hwy.. 18-19 Hwy @ 70 I pull a 21 ft Cuddy Wellcraft with no problem...

Zero recalls Zero problems & GMC Dealers run a $19.95 oil change deal....

May be the best truck I have owned & I have owned both gas & diesel, GM & Ford...

Supergas


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I love mine! After being a Ford man for many years I don't think I could ever go back! 38,500 miles zero problems!

Mine is the CrewMax with 5.7........ You will LOVE the POWER!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I like mine. It's been 0 trouble. It's a TRD DoubleCab, but not 4wd. It's averaged 15.1 mpg by it's own computer since new. I don't think I'd give up the 1-2 mpg that you'll give up to the 4wd unless you really think you'll need it or the truck in question is just a great deal that can only be had with it. With traction control, skid control, and antilock brakes, you won't need the 4wd in most situations.
> The 5.7 Tundras are extremely quick for full-size pickups. And the 5.7 pulls like a team of mules when towing. The only way that you'll get more towing power is to step up to a 3/4 ton diesel.


thanks for the help.

We use four wheel drives often, and I will need it for some boats ramps if I pull the boat with it. Wife also does Dolphin rescue, and often ends up long ways down the beach between High Island and Sabine.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I love mine! After being a Ford man for many years I don't think I could ever go back! 38,500 miles zero problems!
> 
> Mine is the CrewMax with 5.7........ You will LOVE the POWER!!!


I was a Ford man for a long time. But I hate the newer ones. Work has a fleet of over a 100. My work truck is an 06 and is the biggest piece of **** I have ever had the mis pleasure of having to drive. I also have a 03 ford single cab job truck. It has not been as bad as the 06.

Not going to waste my money on fords until they prove they can make a good vehical again.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im on my 4th Toyota pickup... Never had substancial problems with any of them.

I currently have an 08 Tundra Crewmax 4x4 with the 5.7. Love this truck.

I got it brand new in August 08 and I am fixing to turn 65,000 miles on it. The only problem I have had on this one is the radio. The volume got stuck after my warranty went out, so I put a full fledged navigation system in it. The 08 radios are different from the 2010s because there was some bad souldering in them (they are made by Eclipse for Toyota).

If you have any questions, just let me know. Im in this truck all day, every day.... its my office.

I would highly suggest purchasing one. When you first drive the 5.7, it will scare you and make you smile all at the same time.... it is FAST... but you will get used to it.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I love my 08 5.7 4wd double cab. Zero problems, awsome power, no recalls, decent fuel milage. If you feel good about your deal, pull the trigger. I don't think you will regret it. My truck has a 6.5 ft bed, my buddy has one with an 8 ft bed. His Tundra does have a smoother highway ride.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got the 07 with the 5.7, mine is 4wd with the TRD package. Its a double cab. I love the truck and generally have been pleased.

With that said, I manage a large farm. I spend a lot of time on gravel and dirt roads, I drive off road a lot.

The Tundra doesn't have enough clearance. Had my A/C compresser busted by a rock, part of my skid plate under my gas tank has torn off and my trailer light hookup was beaten out by rocks.

Truck is a bit low and vulnerable there in my book. Mine is in the shop right now to have the radiator replaced.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Just get one before 2013.... But don't think this isn't being phased in earlier.
http://www.leftlanenews.com/toyota-to-cut-parts-spending-by-30-percent.html

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-toyota-secrecy23-2009dec23,0,5601716.story?page=1&track=rss


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Just get one before 2013....
> http://www.leftlanenews.com/toyota-to-cut-parts-spending-by-30-percent.html
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-toyota-secrecy23-2009dec23,0,5601716.story?page=1&track=rss


Thats going to be every car manufacturer except the luxury ones...

And not just cars either, but probably EVERYTHING we buy...

It sucks, but we will survive....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

huntinguy said:


> I've got the 07 with the 5.7, mine is 4wd with the TRD package. Its a double cab. I love the truck and generally have been pleased.
> 
> With that said, I manage a large farm. I spend a lot of time on gravel and dirt roads, I drive off road a lot.
> 
> ...


You need to do 2 things....

1) lift the front end. Either with a leveling kit (Truxxx, Low Range,etc) or with Bilstein 5100s. Any of those will lift your front end up 2.5-3 inches and allow for larger tires, thus increasing your ground clearance and approach/departure angles....

In the picture I posted earlier, you can easily tell that the Tacoma has MUCH better ground clearance. Both vehicles are equipped with 3 inch suspension lifts.

Tacoma has OME 882 Coils Springs (3") and Dakkar leaf packs (2.5") with 33x11.50x15 Nitto TGs.

Tundra has Truxxx 3-1 Kit (3" in the front, 1" block in the back) with 35x12.50x20 Toyo Open Country ATs.

Im not sure why they put such a huge rake on these things (im sure its aerodynamics)...

2) Upgrade your skidplate. The stock one that comes on the Tundra is VERY thin.... So thin that you can bend it by hand. There are a few companies that sell pre-fabbed Tundra skidplates that are much thicker and tougher.... I will see if I can get some names for you.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Justin. I'm certain you are right. Again I'm very pleased with the truck......but I point it out, because the stock Z-71 before it performed just fine without any mods.

I'm considering the lift. But as stock trucks go.......the Tundra is too low for serious off highway use.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

huntinguy said:


> Thanks Justin. I'm certain you are right. Again I'm very pleased with the truck......but I point it out, because the stock Z-71 before it performed just fine without any mods.
> 
> I'm considering the lift. But as stock trucks go.......the Tundra is too low for serious off highway use.


The new Chevys are worse than they used to be as well....

Back in the day, a 4 wheel drive truck was substantially taller than a 2wd truck....

Nowadays, they are basically the same height. The Tundras for sure are, and from what I see driving down the road, most other manufacturers are the same. Dodge and Ford seem to be keeping their 4wds a little taller, BUT, the brand new ones that I am seeing have much less ground clearance than the ones from earlier in the decade.

Since the government has increased the regulations on fuel consumption and the public is leaning towards better gas mileage, etc, the manufacturers can make adjustments to ride height to improve aerodynamics, thus improving fuel efficiency.

HG, I can help you out with the lift stuff and info. Me and my pops did the install on mine. Its not too bad, but most shops will install it for 200 bucks.... the cost of the lift is about 200 bucks too....

The ride is identical to stock and I havent had any problems after 50k+ miles post installation.... PS... I recommend the Front Differential drop kit with the 3" kit (about 30 bucks).... it will reduce the angle/stress on your CVs for you 4 wheel drive folks.

I actually purchased my lift BEFORE i bought the truck... I researched both for almost 10 months before buying anything....

For anybody else with Tundra questions, there are some forums like 2COOL that have a TON of information....

I did most of my research before my purchase on www.tundrasolutions.com.

For all you Tundra owners here in Texas, go to www.gulfcoasttundras.com.

Theres a bunch of information from local owners that can help you out.

From changing out your floormats and air filters, to installing custom stereo systems and suspension lifts.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Wife is at the dealer signing the papers as I type. 


Now I get the job of picking lift,rims and tires for it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

SWEET!!!! Where are you located???

Also, I urge you to do research before you do the lift..... 4wd means you need to watch your CV angles.... Theres also a big difference between the 3" lifts....

Some, like the Toytec, are compressed inside the front coil spring. This changes the ride from stock. It will also permanantly alter the spring, so removal down the road will not be an option. 

Others, like Truxxx and Low Range, go on TOP of the spring assembly, thus keeping the stock ride comfort and not altering the spring.... These lift also do not require you to use a Coil Spring Compressor, which is a MUCH safer install.

Let me know what you are looking for and I can hook you up with distributors and discount codes to save you some $$$.

Also, dont forget after the lift to ALIGN THE FRONT END!!!! I just saw a guy at Texas Road House in Nederland that has 11k miles on his Tundra w/ 6inch lift and his tires are already almost bald from not having it aligned correctly. $2k in rubber down the drain....


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

*Tundra fuel milage*

Any idea what mileage I could expect from a 2010 Tundra 2 WD large V8 engine? 
Smaller V8 engine?

I drive mostly highway miles--05 chevy adverages about 17 mpg.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

freeportblue said:


> Any idea what mileage I could expect from a 2010 Tundra 2 WD large V8 engine?
> Smaller V8 engine?
> 
> I drive mostly highway miles--05 chevy adverages about 17 mpg.
> ...


Can't tell you about a 2010 but my 2007 with the 5.7 gets 17.5 combined hwy/city


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

www.readylift.com I just installed 2.5 inch one on my ford


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got 75K on my 07 right now (5.7 L) with no issues. Plenty of towing power.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Wish my experience was as good as everyone else's. I have a 08 Double Cab that I have had numerous electrical issues with. Power door locks only work when they want to it seems. After going to the link above I found that this is a pretty common issue but it sounds like Toyota is not doing anything to fix it. The A/C blower motor would quit every once in while last summer and then start working again, but it hasn't quit for a while so maybe thats cured its self. One evening I hooked up to the boat and there was no power to the trailer lights so I start working my way back and end up at the fuse box and theres no power there either so I blow off the trip and take it in to be looked at and what ya know the plug now has power and I look like a moron. I think I got one that was put together on a Friday afternoon! The only reason I still have it is because its provided by my employer so I will have it for about another year then I told them to put me back in a Chevy or Ford.

Mike


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

40K miles in the 07 Tundra with the 5.7L ... dbl cab

I wish I got the 4wd, other than that I am very happy.

I have the biggest 18" tires you can have with out a lift .... MPG - 15-17.5 mixed driving

I have done a bunch of mods, so if you are wanting to do something let me know, I can point you in the right direction for the right prices


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

I have an 04 Double Cab 4wd Limited. I bought it used with 48k on it and I love it. I'm at nearly 90K now. I haven't had any problems except when Murphy Oil put diesel in their unleaded ust. The only way I will get rid of it is if Momma will let me get a new one. But, I can't justify it now. 

The new ones - it is nice to be driving 75mph look down and be turning 1400 on the tach in 6th gear. That has to be good for milage. Plus, they'll pull stumps out. Don't worry about the mule just load the wagon and go. 04-06 not so much so... less payload, less towing cap, less milage but, great ride and gets most suburban and weekend sportsman duties taken care of with out a hitch. 
KW


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

i have n 07 double cab 4x4 5.7 and i did the bilstein 5100's with the diff drop and put an air ride kit on the back. it ran me about $450 in parts with a custom gauge for the air ride and i did the install at the house in a day i still have a little rake but that was the look i was going for. The ride on the bilsteins is better than stock imho and yes you have to do an allignment and cut the skid plate.


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

heres some pics


----------



## thatRobguy (Jan 31, 2006)

Luv my 08 Tundra, lots of room, and power
traded in a tacoma for this one, and hated to trade it in, just wanted a little more room


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I love mine and fast as you would ever want a truck very easy to get stuck for some reason I got stuck in the front yard long story tundra's are easy to get stuck.But a great truck so far


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a 2010 model with double cab, 4X4 and 5.7. I like it a lot, I went and had a gooseneck hitch installed, and, also airbags. I use it like a 3/4 ton truck, haul lots of feed, pull cattle trailers etc.

It is a great truck.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I've got an '08 5.7L Crewmax. Here's my rundown:

Pros:

Smoothest engine I've ever owned, bar none. I've got 62k on it and it still doesn't vibrate or shake at all
Fast
Great brakes
Nice backup camera (off ebay) - I'll never own another truck without one
Huge cab; back seat reclines a little
Tows like a beast
For ~$6k you can put a factory supercharger on it to get ~500hp without voiding the factory warranty
Cons:

Wish it had a little more headroom; I'm 6'4"
Needs a front split-bench seat option
Thinner sheet metal compared to the domestics


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

LP, I see you already bought one. My comments probably aren't needed. I bought one two weeks ago and have 1500 miles on it. So my comments are more first impressions. Nothing has came up that would change my purchase, but nothing is perfect.

Negatives:
1. When slowing for a stop the tranny seems to work it's way down through the gears. As you approach say a stop sign, you will be slowing smoothly then the tranny will kick from 2nd to first and your rate of deacceleration will change. Works but feels quirky.
2. Its powerful. First gear feels good. Third and fourth are good. Around second gear, my old supercharged F150 Harley edition felt umpyier. My guess is that even though the two engines had almost identical horsepower and torque values, they had different shaped torque curve.
3. The front seats seems a bit small. Fine for me but I could see how big guys could complain.
4. On a double cab the back cab is 2"-3" shorter than ideal. Rear facing car seat fits but it's tight. Obviously, everything is a compromise.
5. AC blower is less powerful than the F150 and no back seat vents. I freeze and back seat sweats.
6. Back seat shoulder belts don't adjust down. Hard on kids in boosters. Also, rear seat belt receiving end is connected to seat belt material which withdraws into the seat. With a kid in a booster, you have to reach all the way around the kid and hold the recieving end of belt inorder to clip in the shoulder harness. Not a reason not to buy a truck, but irritating none the less.

Postitives:
1. It's new!
2. 6'-6" fishing rod will lay flat in bed.
3. It's quiet. 70 mph feels like 55. 55 feels like 30.
4. Wired for trailer brakes. It's a little cleaner install than in my ford.
5. Four adults and two kids can travel in relative comfort. Mine has the 40/40/20 front bench. Not the same as a 60/40 split but it works.

So far, I've purchased Huskyliner floor mats for it, had the trailer brake controller installed and ordered a color matched camper shell which should be in next week. At some point in the future, I'm going to need some better tires and I also plan to install ARB air lockers front and rear. The lockers may have to wait untill the factory warranty expires. No one at the dealer can give me a staight answer on the warranty implicaitons.


----------



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

I have an 08 5.7 tundra double cab long bed. I have been pulling a boat almost daily since 94. The tundra has out preformed any ford or chevy I have owned its powerful but the gas milage is not very good about 9 miles to the gallon


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

hoosierplugger said:


> I've got an '08 5.7L Crewmax. Here's my rundown:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Mine has the 60/40 split bench seat. Did your dealer tell you that? Most of the trucks they order have bucket seat, but you can get them the other way.

Mine also has the 8' bed which is great for a work truck.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Mine has the 60/40 split bench seat. Did your dealer tell you that? Most of the trucks they order have bucket seat, but you can get them the other way.
> 
> Mine also has the 8' bed which is great for a work truck.


The dealer told me a split bench wasn't available with the SR5 package. I took his word for it and didn't research it.

Craig


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hoosierplugger said:


> The dealer told me a split bench wasn't available with the SR5 package. I took his word for it and didn't research it.
> 
> Craig


I had a couple of dealers say that either 1) no bench seat is availabel.... or 2) its only available in the Grade level trucks....

However, I have talked to a few people with the SR5 package and a front bench seat....


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

What they told me was that the front bench was the least % of the toyota trucks made, regarless of package. When I bought mine, every front bench crew max in the gulf state distribution area was obligated. They could build one for you. For any particular dealer to have one, or be able to dealer trade for one, you just got to be lucky.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

hoosierplugger said:


> The dealer told me a split bench wasn't available with the SR5 package. I took his word for it and didn't research it.
> 
> Craig


Not sure what the SR5 includes but mine does not have that package.

I bought mine for a ranch truck, and what was important for me was 4 WD, Anti Spin, 8' Bed, and the 5.7 Engine. I added Air bags and upgraded to 10 ply tires, added Gooseneck and brake controller, and love the truck.

I have a couple of Dodge's with Cummins and this truck is much more comfortable, and really pulls good for a gas truck. It has more power than any of the 454 or 460 powered trucks I have had in the past.

I just made a 1000 mile round trip with it and averaged 16.4 one way and 15.7 back. This was running in hills and mountains and with the cruise set at 70-75.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had absolutely zero problems with my 2006.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

They are kinda ugly and the accelerators stick. :slimer:


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

*07' Toyota Tundra over Ford F-150*

Love my 07' Tundra... Has the 5.7 engine along with the Texas special edition package. Haven't had any problems with it except for a bad u-joint. Rides better and has more power than my last truck which was an F-150...


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I like mine. It's been 0 trouble. It's a TRD DoubleCab, but not 4wd. It's averaged 15.1 mpg by it's own computer since new. I don't think I'd give up the 1-2 mpg that you'll give up to the 4wd unless you really think you'll need it or the truck in question is just a great deal that can only be had with it. With traction control, skid control, and antilock brakes, you won't need the 4wd in most situations.
> The 5.7 Tundras are extremely quick for full-size pickups. And the 5.7 pulls like a team of mules when towing. The only way that you'll get more towing power is to step up to a 3/4 ton diesel.


 Drop it into the soft sand of South Texas or down on SPI and you will wish you had given up the MPG and had the 4WD....Those things get really heavy when the are high centered and no hard pan in sight....


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

if you are looking for lifts for toyota's check out this website they are the best for toyota's and good prices.......
http://www.toyteclifts.com/


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

'07 Crew Max TRD package, 75,000 miles and haven't had the first problem. All I have done is change the oil every several thousand miles (I run synthetic). I am extremely hard on vehicles as well. 

Knock on wood....


----------

